
How to grow my hosting company? - bambam24
I wonder which platform&#x2F;sources I can use to find leads for my software hosting company? 
FYI, It’s profitable business last 10 years, I usually sold to my friends and their friends etc.
I build websites and eCommerce solutions for them.
And yes I’m only 24 years old drop out of collage.
======
stevekemp
It's a saturated market, and has been for a long time.

On the low-end you've got cpanel resellers, on the middle-ground you have
people who buy hardware and stick it in racks in other peoples' data-centers.
On the high-end companies build, assemble, and host their own kit.

Really it comes down to identifying your ideal user and marketing,
advertising, and cutting costs.

Small hosting companies usually promise "personal support", but of course the
reality is that support is timeconsuming if you're doing it alone, and
expensive if you have to hire decent sysadmins.

Actual specifics will depend on where/what you're doing. Do you have your own
hardware? Your own links? Your own AS, etc? Or are you reselling something
from somebody else?

------
rxsel
Hosting and the tech behind it, networks, etc. Is something I’m interested
learning more about. Recommend any resources? Also, do people still care about
college? This is a college dropout asking.

------
p0d
"drop out of collage"...that line itself could make money.

